
GPS receivers dont work beyond 60k feet and 1k knots - cosmosguru
https://blog.satsearch.co/2019-11-12-an-overview-of-gps-receiver-products-for-small-satellites
======
cosmosguru
GPS receivers are ubiquitous in many ground-based applications, from large-
scale industrial transport navigation systems to fitness trackers and
smartphones. However, using GPS receivers in space is a much more challenging
task compared to normal terrestrial use. Here is an overview of some of them
that work in space!

------
Piskvorrr
TL;DR: There's a limit imposed by ITAR - because what flies at 60k+ ft, 1k+
knots and would really benefit from a GPS? Missiles.

